# Illidan



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

He is adorable a little more background info on him, pleeeease!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

He is seriously one of the most beautiful rats I have ever seen lol I may be biased! Like Ihaven't had any pictures capture him good enough yet, it is frustrating!

He is a mink dumbo standard size. His mom is a mink harley & his dad is a black dwarf. 

He is going to give me some harley babies in the future <3 I hope they are as beautiful as him.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Little rat coats just look so soft, you're lucky I live in Aus or I would ratnap him in a heartbeat


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I read about someone who took a rat on a jet plane saying it was "a mouse". I wish I was closer to nice pet breeders. Or could afford a private jet, ha ha. Your rats seem really cute.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asteria said:


> Little rat coats just look so soft, you're lucky I live in Aus or I would ratnap him in a heartbeat


lol I do love baby coats, so soft! 



> I read about someone who took a rat on a jet plane saying it was "a mouse". I wish I was closer to nice pet breeders. Or could afford a private jet, ha ha. Your rats seem really cute.


Some planes might allow them idk. I do ship though lol Sadly it is quite expensive.....


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> He is seriously one of the most beautiful rats I have ever seen lol I may be biased! Like Ihaven't had any pictures capture him good enough yet, it is frustrating!
> 
> He is a mink dumbo standard size. His mom is a mink harley & his dad is a black dwarf.
> 
> He is going to give me some harley babies in the future <3 I hope they are as beautiful as him.


Oh you're breeding Harleys? My breeder friend is just starting on a Harley line. She imported some carriers.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Grotesque said:


> Oh you're breeding Harleys? My breeder friend is just starting on a Harley line. She imported some carriers.


I love harleys! The first time I saw a pic of one, I was just like I have to have it! My ultimate dream rat is a Siamese Harley Dumbo Dwarf...someday I will achieve that!

I have a single harley female. I just had these harley carriers. In a few months I'll have my first harley babies, Hopefully I am blessed with a large number in the litter. lol 

I may also be having some harleys shipped to me next year. 

They are not for everyone though. My girl had major lactation issues, so she will need another mom to nurse for her. And they can have some awful skin issues, really have to be kept on the lower end of protein. As long as my girls protein is kept not too high she is great. 

They are so cute though.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I bet his babies will be amazing how much max protein do Harley rats need? Would you have to feed them separently or oxbow regal, for instance, is still ok for them?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> I bet his babies will be amazing how much max protein do Harley rats need? Would you have to feed them separently or oxbow regal, for instance, is still ok for them?


Moonkissed would know better but I hear in some Harleys it can be like 8% protein diet. Yikes!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> I bet his babies will be amazing how much max protein do Harley rats need? Would you have to feed them separently or oxbow regal, for instance, is still ok for them?


It depends on the line. From what I have heard, when they were first discovered they had very very low needs like 8%, but now I think most are fine with 12-14%. In the harley groups you see some that still have alot of issues just overall and others that don't. 

My girl is perfectly fine on oxbow. But I screwed up when she was preggers and increased her protein, not thinking and omg it was like overnight she reacted so bad. And I do not even increase the protein that much. It was bad, poor girl. I reversed it and she went back to normal and looks lovely now  

I'd say its best to ask the breeder what their lines are like. It would certainly be hard if they needed less protein if you had other nonharley rats. I guess you would need to cut the food with something to lower the protein and then just boost everyone else separately


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

He is gorgeous! You always have the most beautiful rats!


----------

